# "أنا آسف" من يلجأ لها أكثر الرجل أم المرأة؟



## candy shop (17 مايو 2008)

الاعتذار شجاعة تستحق الاحترام 


"أنا آسف" من يلجأ لها أكثر الرجل أم المرأة؟


"أنا آسف" كلمة بسيطة يتعذر على بعض الأزواج قولها أو البوح بها رغم أنها رسالة تحمل كثير من الاعتراف بالمسئولية تجاه أي تصرف غير مقصود, ولكن ما نراه هو العكس تماماً فكل طرف يلقي على الآخر اللوم حتى لا يضطر فى النهاية أن يعترف بخطأه ويضطر للاعتذار الذي هو بمثابة إهانة لدي البعض .

وعن الاعتذار يقول الشاعر : 

عجبتُ لحرّ يستحي باعتذاره .. وأولى به أن يستحي بذنوبه
ولكن يؤكد خبراء علم النفس أن الاعتذار مهارة من مهارات الاتصال الاجتماعية وظاهرة صحية في نفس الوقت لأنه تحمل للمسئولية مع الرغبة في إصلاح الوضع، كما أنه جواز مرور لمشاعر أفضل بين قلوب المحبين ، وبوجه عام تتميز المرأة بأنها أكثر قدرة على الاعتذار والتسامح من الرجل ، لأنها رمز للحنان واللين بعكس بعض الرجال الذي يرون أن في الاعتذار ضعف للشخصية.
وفي كتاب "الاعتذار" للطبيب النفسي "أرون لازار" أكد أن الاعتذار من أصعب المواقف التي يمكن أن تتعرض لها الزوجة أو الزوج عند حدوث أي خلاف عائلي ،فالمرأة تخشي أن تعتذر لزوجها أو للرجل الذي تحبه خوفاً من أن يدفعه هذا إلي التقليل من شأنها أو فقدان الثقة بها خاصة ، وأن صورة المرأة مازالت في حاجة إلي تصحيح في أذهان الرجال الذين توارثوا مفاهيم خاطئة حول عدم قدرتها علي حسن التصرف أو تحمل المسئولية، كما أنها تعلم جيداً أن الرجل غالباً ما يحاول تحميلها أسباب فشل العلاقة بينهما والاعتذار قد يكون حجة له ليلقي علي عاتقها أسباب هذا الفشل.
ويري د. ارون أنه من الصعب علي الرجل في كثير من الأحيان الاعتراف بالخطأ فهو دائماً يفكر في أنه يعرف أكثر ويتصرف بحكمة أكبر وهو يشعر أن صورته ستهتز بالاعتراف بالخطأ عندما يقول "أنا آسف" لأن هذا يعني أنه لم يكن قادراً علي التصرف كما هو متوقع منه.
ولكن خلال الكتاب يوضح المؤلف أنه عندما يقول شخص لآخر "أنا آسف" فهذا ليس معناه فقط الاعتراف بالخطأ أو الرغبة في العدول عنه وإنما هو موقف ينم عن شخصية كريمة واثقة من نفسها وشجاعة إلا أن هذه الكلمة تظل الأصعب علي لسان المرأة والرجل.
ينبذ الخصام
كما أشار استطلاع للرأي لمعهد زغبي الدولي شمل حوالي 7590 بالغاً من الرجال والنساء إلى أن المتزوجينن يميلون أكثر من العازبين أو المطلقين إلى المصالحة ونبذ الخصام حتى لو لم يقترفوا خطأ في حق الشريك الآخر. 
وبين الاستطلاع أن 64% من المتزوجين يقدمون الاعتذار إلى بعضهم حتى ولو لم يكن هناك داعٍ إلى ذلك بعد جدال يتعلق بأمور حياتهم اليومية، مقابل 64% من العازبين و 42% من المطلقين أو المنفصلين عن بعضهم أو الأرامل .
وقد ذكر مؤلف كتاب " أحبك ولكني لست مغرماً بك : الخطوات السبع لإنقاذ علاقتك العاطفية " ، إن سر الزواج الدائم هو أن تكون مستعداً لقبول أن للشخص الآخر وجهة نظر صائبة لا تقل أهمية عن وجهة نظرك ، وأن تكون مستعداً للاعتذار.
بينما تؤكد الأخصائية الاجتماعية هند الدوسري أنه من النادر أن يعتذر الرجال لزوجاتهم وهذا ما يسبب أغلب المشاكل الزوجية حيث يعتقد الزوج أن المشكلة التي حدثت بينه وبين زوجته يجب ان تنتهي بتعقل من زوجته ويجب أن تنسى الخلاف لكي تحافظ على حياتهم الزوجية ولا يعي ان الزوجة أنثى وإنسانة حساسة تؤثر عليها أي مشكلة تمر بها.
وتضيف أن هناك طرقاً عديدة للاعتذار ليس فقط بقول كلمة "آسف" التي يعتبرها بعض الرجال طريقاً لنهاية المشاكل بدون قناعة من داخله ،ومن اهم الطرق هي الخروج من المنزل بصحبة زوجته والتحدث بهذا الموضوع بعيدا عن أعين الآخرين وحبذا لو كان ذلك في احد المطاعم أو المقاهي ذات الجو الرومانسي ولا يمنع ان يهديها وردة تعتبر كبلسم شاف للجرح الذي تسبب به الزوج لها واشدد على الأزواج الذين لا يدركون إحساس الزوجة التي تظلم من قبل الأزواج عديمي الإحساس والمشاعر والذين يحملون الزوجة كل الأخطاء التي تمر بالحياة الزوجية. 
ليست صعبة
وتري الباحثة الاجتماعية أن الاعتذار المباشر هو أفضل وأقصر الطرق للتراضي بين الزوجين، وما من عيب في ذلك إذا ما شعر أحد الطرفين بأنه أخطأ في حق الآخر وسارع ليبادر بالأسف عما بدر منه، خاصة إذا كان في تصرفه إهانة أو تقليل من قدر الآخر، فكلمة "آسف" أو "سامحيني" ليست بالصعبة أو المستحيلة، ولا تعني أن صاحبها قلل من قدر نفسه أو قدم تنازلاً كبيراً، كما أنها ليست انتصاراً للطرف الآخر كما يعتبرها البعض ،وتقدم الباحثة بعض النصائح للزوجين :
*عدم العناد والإصرار على الرأي، فبعض التنازلات تسيّر الأمور.
* طرد فكرة أن الاعتذار هو قلة قدر أو إهانة فلا كرامة بين الأزواج.
* استرجاع الذكريات الجميلة بينهما وتذكر محاسن الآخر حتى يتم التغاضي عن الصفات السيئة.
* الحوار والنقاش هو أساس التفاهم بين الزوجين. 
* تفهم كلا الطرفين لغضب الآخر حتى لا تتفاقم الأمور وتكبر المشكلة، فعندما يشد أحدهما على الآخر أن يرخي الحبل لتهدأ الأمور.
* العتاب بينهما، فالعتاب دليل المحبة، كما أن تراكم المضايقات والمواقف من دون حسمها سيجعل الأمور تسوء لأبسط الأسباب مفجرة للموقف.
* تقبّل الطرفين لمراضاة الآخر واعتذاره غير المباشر حتى لا تزيد الأمور سوءاً وينجلي الخصام.
* أحياناً تكون الخلافات بهارات الحياة الزوجية، وبعد الصلح تصبح علاقة الزوجين أكثر قوة وحباً مما كانت عليه.
* الحياة الزوجية مؤسسة مشتركة وغالباً ما تكون باختيارهما وعلى الزوجين فعل المستحيل لنجاح تلك الشراكة.

منقووول​


----------



## وليم تل (17 مايو 2008)

*رد على: "أنا آسف" من يلجأ لها أكثر الرجل أم المرأة؟*

شكرا كاندى 
على الموضوع الرائع
كما تعودنا منك دائما
مودتى​


----------



## candy shop (18 مايو 2008)

*رد على: "أنا آسف" من يلجأ لها أكثر الرجل أم المرأة؟*



وليم تل قال:


> شكرا كاندى
> على الموضوع الرائع
> كما تعودنا منك دائما
> مودتى​



ميرسى لزوقك يا وليم

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## صوت الرب (19 مايو 2008)

*رد على: "أنا آسف" من يلجأ لها أكثر الرجل أم المرأة؟*

أنا أسف يا candy shop هههههههه


----------



## candy shop (20 مايو 2008)

*رد على: "أنا آسف" من يلجأ لها أكثر الرجل أم المرأة؟*



صوت الرب قال:


> أنا أسف يا candy shop هههههههه




اوعى يكون على انك قريت الموضوع

هههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## النهيسى (16 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااا جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

موضوع جميل

أنا من رأيئ يلجؤا للمحبه والكنيسه بالأكثر


----------



## candy shop (20 سبتمبر 2008)

النهيسى قال:


> شكرااااااااااااااا جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> 
> موضوع جميل
> 
> أنا من رأيئ يلجؤا للمحبه والكنيسه بالأكثر



كلام سليم جدااااااااااااا

شكرااااااااااااااا ليك​


----------



## mero_engel (20 سبتمبر 2008)

*




*
*رائع كالعاده*
*زي ما معودانا دايما يا كاندي*​


----------



## candy shop (20 سبتمبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ميرسى اوى لزوقك يا حبيبتى

ربنا يخليكى يا قمر​


----------



## mina_picasso (21 سبتمبر 2008)

*الموضوع فعلا جميل جدا وهادف علي الرغم من طولة لكن يستاهل .

وفعلا علي الرغم من صغر الكلمة الا انها بتحل مشاكل كتير.

+مرسي ليكي وربنا يبكك+​*


----------



## candy shop (21 سبتمبر 2008)

mina_picasso قال:


> *الموضوع فعلا جميل جدا وهادف علي الرغم من طولة لكن يستاهل .
> 
> وفعلا علي الرغم من صغر الكلمة الا انها بتحل مشاكل كتير.
> 
> +مرسي ليكي وربنا يبكك+​*



ميرسى لزوقك يا مينا

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## مورا مارون (22 سبتمبر 2008)

الاعتذار شجاعة تستحق الاحترام ​


----------



## candy shop (23 سبتمبر 2008)

مورا مارون قال:


> الاعتذار شجاعة تستحق الاحترام ​




طبعا يا مورا

عمر الاعتذار ماكان ضعف

شكراااااااااااااااا ليكى يا قمر​


----------



## kalimooo (23 سبتمبر 2008)

candy shop قال:


> الاعتذار شجاعة تستحق الاحترام
> 
> 
> "أنا آسف" من يلجأ لها أكثر الرجل أم المرأة؟
> ...



*موضوع رائع انما عند الخلاف نرجو
ان يلتجئوا الى الرب يسوع
به ومعه كل شيئ مستطاع
شكرا" اخت candy shop
شلام المسيح
*​


----------



## candy shop (23 سبتمبر 2008)

كليم متى قال:


> *موضوع رائع انما عند الخلاف نرجو
> ان يلتجئوا الى الرب يسوع
> به ومعه كل شيئ مستطاع
> شكرا" اخت candy shop
> ...



شكرااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## النهيسى (11 فبراير 2009)

_شكرا شكرا شكرا موضوع رائع جدااااااااااااااااااا​_


----------



## vemy (12 فبراير 2009)

اسف...اسف   اسف  اسف.....بس يا ترى انا بتاسف على ايه؟   شكلى اتاثرت بالموضوع
هههههههه......شكرا كاندى عالموضوع


----------



## candy shop (14 فبراير 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> _شكرا شكرا شكرا موضوع رائع جدااااااااااااااااااا​_


 
شكرااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (14 فبراير 2009)

vemy قال:


> اسف...اسف اسف اسف.....بس يا ترى انا بتاسف على ايه؟ شكلى اتاثرت بالموضوع
> هههههههه......شكرا كاندى عالموضوع


 
شكراااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## SALVATION (14 فبراير 2009)

_



الاعتذار من أصعب المواقف التي يمكن أن تتعرض لها الزوجة أو الزوج عند حدوث أي خلاف عائلي ،فالمرأة تخشي أن تعتذر لزوجها أو للرجل​

أنقر للتوسيع...

مفتكرش ده برضة نفس الموقف فى فترت الخطوبه
شكرا كاندى لموضوعك
يسوع يبارك حياتك​_


----------



## candy shop (14 فبراير 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _مفتكرش ده برضة نفس الموقف فى فترت الخطوبه_
> _شكرا كاندى لموضوعك_
> 
> _يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


 
شكرااااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك يا تونى​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (15 فبراير 2009)

*انا فى رايى المفروض اللى يكون غلطان يعتذر لان الاعتذار لا يقلل من شان الانسان فى شئ
بس غالبا واحنا عارفين تواضع الرجالة طبعاااااااا مش بيحبوا يعتذروا
فالمراة بقى عشان طيبة وعايزة تخلص اى مشكلة بتيجى على نفسها كتير وتعتذر هى او ممكن تعدى الموضوع وخلاص بس بردو مش فى كل المواقف ومش على طول لان فى مواقف لازم يحس الطرف التانى بغلطه
بس ده طبعا لو مع زوجها او اخوها لكن غير كده او فى مجال عمل مثلا انا مش باشجع الاعتذار من غير سبب لانه بيتفهم غلط

ميرسى كاندى موضوع رائع جدااا و معلش بقى طولت عليكى
تسلم ايدك يا قمر
​*


----------



## candy shop (16 فبراير 2009)

+ بريسكلا + قال:


> *انا فى رايى المفروض اللى يكون غلطان يعتذر لان الاعتذار لا يقلل من شان الانسان فى شئ​*
> *بس غالبا واحنا عارفين تواضع الرجالة طبعاااااااا مش بيحبوا يعتذروا*
> *فالمراة بقى عشان طيبة وعايزة تخلص اى مشكلة بتيجى على نفسها كتير وتعتذر هى او ممكن تعدى الموضوع وخلاص بس بردو مش فى كل المواقف ومش على طول لان فى مواقف لازم يحس الطرف التانى بغلطه*
> *بس ده طبعا لو مع زوجها او اخوها لكن غير كده او فى مجال عمل مثلا انا مش باشجع الاعتذار من غير سبب لانه بيتفهم غلط*​
> ...


 

شكرااااااااااااااا على التعليق الجميل 

ربنا يباركك يا قمر​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (16 فبراير 2009)

*مرسي ماما كاندي
*​


----------



## candy shop (18 فبراير 2009)

fady_temon قال:


> *مرسي ماما كاندي*​


 
شكراااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله يا فادى​


----------

